# Suprise Test



## FearlessFreep (Nov 9, 2006)

Well,my instructor called me tonight and said that since a number of people had backed out of testing Saturday, that we would test Friday night during class.

So...after tonight's strength and conditioning class tonight (1.5 hours) we we all set to start the Hapkido class...when he said basically he was starting the test tonight.   He basically said to the class "since you all backed out of testing, you're going to do the mandatory kicking for the test anyway and get nothing for it" (he he : ) and then we commenced to do the 17 basic kicks*, 10 kicks per kick per leg.  340 kicks in about 14 minutes.  Then the rest of the students went off to work on other kicking drills while he tested 4 of us (me, my two kids, and another guy).  We did the more focused belt required kicks on both sides with more attention, then we did  throws for two minutes each non stop and then Hoshinsul (sameside grabs, cross wrist grabs, cross arm grabs, trap grabs, center chest grabs and inverted center chest grabs)

In the end he said we did very well and tomorrow we will finish of with the Point Of Reference drills and probable the hand strikes as well


*17 kicks
Heel Straight Up (Axe kick)
Inside Axe
Outside Axe
Inside/Outside Axe
Front Kick
Roundhouse
Sidekick
Low Scoop Kick
Inside Heel Kick
Low Swing Kick
Low Circle Heel
Hook Kick
Angular Kick
Onside Crescent
Outside Crescent
Push Kick
Knee


----------



## Paul B (Nov 10, 2006)

Kewl! That's always a fun one,eh? 

*Instructor*: "Oh..and by the way..you,you,and you all have enough hours..you're with me tonight." :mst: 

Be sure to let us know how you all did.:ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Nov 11, 2006)

I am with Paul, I would like to know how you did.  I wish you success.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm with them how did it go


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, how did it turn out?  Oh, wait, that's me....

We finished up our testing Friday night and it went very well.  I haven't had a chance to talk to Master Costely about the results so I don't know any particulars of how he viewed it, etc...

I'm particularly proud of Daniel and Jessica.  They are still 14 and 12 but they particpate in the adult classes and are really good learners and hard workers. They've learned a lot and come along way.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> Yeah, how did it turn out? Oh, wait, that's me....
> 
> We finished up our testing Friday night and it went very well.
> 
> I'm particularly proud of Daniel and Jessica. They are still 14 and 12 but they particpate in the adult classes and are really good learners and hard workers. They've learned a lot and come along way.


 

That is great Fearless and tell them congrats from me.


----------



## exile (Nov 11, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> Yeah, how did it turn out?  Oh, wait, that's me....
> 
> We finished up our testing Friday night and it went very well.



Awraaaayt! If you feel that good about it, it's pretty much gotta be golden. Let us know when you get the Official Word, eh?!


----------



## matt.m (Nov 12, 2006)

I am with Terry and Exile my man.  You must be sitting golden.  That is awesome.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 14, 2006)

Last night in class we started working green belt hoshinsul so I said "I guess this means we passed?" and he kinda nochalantly says "oh yeah, you passed"  The formal awarding of the belts will come some time this week in class I guess, but at least we know...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> Well,my instructor called me tonight and said that since a number of people had backed out of testing Saturday, that we would test Friday night during class.


 
Congratulations Fearless..Surprise test always have great results..You don't spend too much time worrying the day before if you know all the techniques..You just do them...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!!artyon:


----------



## matt.m (Nov 15, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> Last night in class we started working green belt hoshinsul so I said "I guess this means we passed?" and he kinda nochalantly says "oh yeah, you passed" The formal awarding of the belts will come some time this week in class I guess, but at least we know...


 

Sweet dude, congratulations are certainly in order.


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kosho (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice job,  keep up the good work. 
Never move backwards to move forwards
steve


----------



## Paul B (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice work,Jay!:ultracool


----------

